# What would you do when you catch your gf/bf having sex with someone in your house ?



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Imagine scene where you coming back from work and your gf/bf have sex with other man/woman and you hear those sex screaming, you going upstears and you see on you own eyes that your loved one have sex with someone else. How would you react to this ? I probably would be stoned at first then run away from home and have a lot of thoughts, regrets and grief why do I trust her in the first place. Seems **** but well it happens.


----------



## Appleandmango (May 12, 2014)

I would dump his *** lol, I know some people give cheaters a second chance but I dunno, I feel like cheaters will always be cheaters and I guess I would just be glad he wasn't my husband and was just my boyfriend  The sooner you know the better!!


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

Leave them in the dust forever and not respond to any calls or pleas for forgiveness. People who have affairs repulse me. It's such a mockery of love and it's disgusting.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Ask them to do it someplace else.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

If I felt very angry, I would probably confront them and kick both out of the house. When I get angry my SA temporarily fades away and I go from this calm timid person to something much worse. But if I didn't feel like confronting them I'd take off and then call her and tell her to get herself and her stuff out of my house. No way I'm forgiving a cheater.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I would sit down stairs with a cup of tea.

Then when one of them came downstairs I'd go, "So did you have fun?"

And next tell them to get out.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd say that I'd beat that mother****er's *** but I'd probably actually do something like smash anything relatively light on the way out the door (because I'm really not the strongest person at all), make it my goal to make their lives miserable until I get bored and then ride off into the sunset on my emu. Yes.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

This is one of my biggest fears. Murder would probably cross my mind a couple times...


----------



## Watsky (Apr 17, 2013)

Probably nothing because I guess I'll never have a girlfriend.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

It would immediately be over, no questions asked, literally, no trying to explain or apologize, and after I get her out of the house every text and call would be ignored, and every attempt to come over would be shut down. She'd deserve no chance at having any kind of closure to the relationship.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, the relationship is ovah, no second chance.


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> I would sit down stairs with a cup of tea.
> 
> Then when one of them came downstairs I'd go, "So did you have fun?"
> 
> And next tell them to get out.


That's what I call classic entry.



TigerWScarf said:


> Forgive her, offer to take her back, or still be her friend. Miss her and feel sorry for her. Try to be happy for her, hope she's okay in her new life.


Well I don't see point in doing this as most of the dudes and duddets with SA don't forget cheaters including myself.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

TigerWScarf said:


> Forgive her,* offer to take her back*, or still be her friend. Miss her and feel sorry for her. Try to be happy for her, hope she's okay in her new life.


Bad idea.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Join in.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> make it my goal to make their lives miserable until I get bored *and then ride off into the sunset on my emu. *Yes.


lol u just epic! :lol


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Join in.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

wut is there to ask?

if them 2 had sexy time like this... GAME OVER girl.. and no continues for u!


----------



## ugrax (May 26, 2014)

Marko3 said:


> wut is there to ask?
> 
> if them 2 had sexy time like this... GAME OVER girl.. and no continues for u!


exactly and also how do you know that she won't cheat again ? I saw so many times that she or he promise that won't cheat again but eventually they cheat again after some time like year or few months after. As evidence of that just go to YouTube and watch Jerremy Kyle Show.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This would never happen, but let's say it did...

Well there would probably be some expletives. Then all of his possessions would be removed from the house and relocated to the lawn. I wonder which console I would be able to throw the farthest: PS2, PS3, PS4, or XBOX 360? :con



Sacrieur said:


> *I would sit down stairs with a cup of tea.*
> 
> Then when one of them came downstairs I'd go, "So did you have fun?"
> 
> And next tell them to get out.





TicklemeRingo said:


> Join in.


:lol


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I would beat the **** out of whoever she was sleeping with, and then end the relationship with her.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Someone's dying and it isn't me. Zero regrets.
The more sadistic side of me would probably want to go more in depth.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I would probably turn around and walk out the door, go for a long drive and then come back and act like nothing ever happened. I would most likely blame myself too.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Haha, I don't know. I would either scream at them, throw something at them, destroy some of his stuff, and then tell him/them to get the hell out or just stand there and watch till he noticed and then let him explain himself like the idiot that he is. I'd then maybe tear him a new one and tell him and his ***** to get the F out. I might also just start crying, have a meltdown, leave, and then come back and explode on him/them. 

I don't know exactly how I'd react since I've never been in that situation, but I know I would be extremely ANGRY and upset.

Most of the replies in this thread are pretty tame compared to mine, lol....I'm kind of embarrassed. My situation would probably be a good episode of Cheaters at least.


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

Beat up the man,have apology sex with girlfriend then dump her.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> This would never happen, but let's say it did...
> 
> Well there would probably be some expletives. Then all of his possessions would be removed from the house and relocated to the lawn. I wonder which console I would be able to throw the farthest: PS2, PS3, PS4, or XBOX 360? :con
> 
> :lol


Why not just keep them for yourself, or just sell them?


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

MiMiK said:


> This is one of my biggest fears. Murder would probably cross my mind a couple times...


I just knew someone would bring this up, I've watched Chicago.

I'd probably wait until they were gone and then have the locks changed.


----------



## Ladymalis (Jun 11, 2014)

Snipe them 5 years down the road or feed them parasites haha. But honestly I would have a panic then realize that they are horrible beings and find my own fix. Would also break their ****, for sure.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

I would mostly beat the guy pretty badly and throw him out of the house. I would then tell the girl to get her things and leave with the horse she rode in on, and never come back. 

Honestly, I can't really see this happening to me, but if it did happen that's how it would go.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I would endeavour to place myself between them.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I would endeavour to place myself between them.


Like a piece of ham in a sandwich?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

apx24 said:


> Like a piece of ham in a sandwich?


Very much so.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> This would never happen, but let's say it did...
> 
> Well there would probably be some expletives. Then all of his possessions would be removed from the house and relocated to the lawn. I wonder which console I would be able to throw the farthest: PS2, PS3, PS4, or XBOX 360? :con
> 
> :lol


I would throw the Xbox One it would do the most damage.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd smile, get excited and turned on. Then use my right hand to take out my phone and start recording while I grab the banna with my left. :b :evil


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

seriously though. if i were to catch my lady in my house on MY bed with another man... im pretty sure i would loose my ****


----------



## Jayare (May 30, 2014)

I would tell the guy to get the **** out of my house, naked. Taking his clothes a ripping them apart. Then I would ask my girl why she felt the need to cheat on me. Once I got some closure, I would give her a day to pack and hit the road.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Find her phone and video the event then send that video to every one in the contacts list and put it up on you porn as well .


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure really, if it actually did happen I would probably react far different to how I would say I'd react. It would probably destroy me though, like I'd have a breakdown or something.


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

I actually wouldn't interrupt them. I'd leave them to it, leave and come back later, act like everything was normal, before dropping the bomb on her that I saw what happened.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

MiMiK said:


> seriously though. if i were to catch my lady in my house on MY bed with another man... im pretty sure i would loose my ****


Pretty much this ^
If I found out she was cheating on me I'd just walk away and move on with my life (been there done that) But finding someone in my house/ in my bed :no... I'd probably flip out and do something I'd regret later on... while in prison.


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

I would honestly probably snap. I'd probably throw her out... literally... maybe out the window... I wouldn't be mad at the guy if he seemed to not know I existed. I'd probably take him out to eat, cause he probably felt the same way for her as I did and that just sucks. If it was someone who we both knew though... right out the window as well.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ask them what they're doing in my house and in my bed having sex, because I have no girlfriend. I would then proceed to masturbate in the corner while they continued.


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

you know what else I would do is take a shower. That **** is so ****ing dirty. any person who cheats is ****ing dirty, slimy pathetic filth. scum of the earth. Love is one of the only pure things left in the world and if you can't even do that right then I don't even want to know you... I slept with 2 different women n 2 days one time... never again that sucked so god damn bad I felt disgusting and I felt like the second girl got it even worse and I could never look at either of them the same again... 

I just recently found out that my (ex?) best friend cheated on his wife... They haven't had the ceremony yet, and I am supposed to be the best man... I want to call him and ****ing ream his *** out and tell him I never want to talk to him again. I really don't want to be the best man and I hope the wedding is just called off so I don't have to deal with it. I lost all respect for him in that instant I found out... The worst part is, his wife who is also a good friend, doesn't seem bothered by it... I don't get how someone can live knowing they were betrayed like that by someone who they have invested so much time and effort in.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

Mmm Lytton Strachey 

I don't know. Sexual monogamy isn't terribly important to me but I would be upset that we hadn't discussed it beforehand. It could easily lead to the end of the relationship. At the very least there would be a loss of trust. There would certainly be a lot to discuss.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

If I was capable of doing anything other than freezing, I'd obliterate them.

Like I'm going to have a gf anyway...


----------



## Saius (Jun 13, 2014)

dullard said:


> Mmm Lytton Strachey
> 
> I don't know. Sexual monogamy isn't terribly important to me but I would be upset that we didn't discuss it beforehand. It could easily lead to the end of the relationship. At the very least there would be a loss of trust. There would certainly be a lot to discuss.


I really wish I had this stance on it... I wish sexual monogomy wasn't important to me, and I feel like in modern society it really shouldn't matter... it just seems so dirty... to have someone else... in there... I might honestly throw up.

maybe if I could actually get any kind of attention or physical contact or anything from any woman I wouldn't be so uptight about it...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the collector said:


> I'd smile, get excited and turned on. Then use my right hand to take out my phone and start recording while I grab the banna with my left. :b :evil


excited that you're being cheated on? :um


----------



## Payz (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmm now where did I put that old rusty chainsaw it should be somewhere around he--AHA *RUNUUGUGUGUGUG*

Than I'd die in prison


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd be pretty surprised as I don't have a boyfriend, girlfriend or house. I imagine it would be quite the mind****.

'Who are you people?' 'who am I?' 'where am I?' 'who bought these ugly flowery bedsheets?' 'it wasn't me was it? Oh god... It was? OK, I'm going out to buy some new bed sheets, you kids have fun.'



Tabris said:


> Ask them to do it someplace else.





Sacrieur said:


> I would sit down stairs with a cup of tea.
> 
> Then when one of them came downstairs I'd go, "So did you have fun?"
> 
> And next tell them to get out.


:') amazing.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I would pack up as much of my clothes and belongings as I could, and drive off in my car. I wouldn't say a word, as I imagine my shock and anger would be to the point of not even being able to express it.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

shotgun would do


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Castration seems fair.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Join in.


This is tempting...... Even though I will be alone for the rest of my life.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

As much as I'd like to go in there and kill them both, I don't think I could bear to see them actually having sex. If they weren't in the middle of sex I'd definitely kick the crap out of her and my boyfriend. If they were in the middle of it though, I'd just go empty out all the bank accounts and then after a while go back and kick him to the curb.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

elitebutterfly said:


> Castration seems fair.


I've told my boyfriend that would be his fate if he ever cheated on me many times lol. He thinks it's extreme, but I think it's fitting punishment.


----------



## pentagonman (Mar 10, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Very much so.


So Awesome!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I would make sure she is comfortable and bring her a pillow to support her back so that she can more effectively receive the male's love. Then I would ask her if she needed anything else, and if I can bring our guest a drink.

I'm shocked at all these people who are saying they would be angry at their partner or want to dump them. How can you be so selfish? When you are in a relationship, you are supposed to do whatever you can to make your partner happy. If having sex with someone makes them happy, why would you be so heartless as to make them choose between you and their happiness? It's just take, take, take with you people, never give. She or he is already gracious and generous enough to allow you to be in a relationship with them. And you repay their caring generosity by trying to take away their happiness? All of you make me sick. I'm going to go puke out the window onto the pedestrians below.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> It would immediately be over, no questions asked, literally, no trying to explain or apologize, and after I get her out of the house every text and call would be ignored, and every attempt to come over would be shut down. She'd deserve no chance at having any kind of closure to the relationship.


Agreed. Not giving her a chance to "explain" or win you over again would be the greatest satisfaction.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Stray Bullet said:


> shotgun would do


It's just sex. No need to get so violent over it.



elitebutterfly said:


> Castration seems fair.





x Faceless x said:


> I've told my boyfriend that would be his fate if he ever cheated on me many times lol. He thinks it's extreme, but I think it's fitting punishment.


So, can your boyfriend cut off your clitoris if you cheat? That seems like a fitting punishment.

Honestly, I don't understand people who get so upset over infidelity. If you're not okay with it, then eat a pint of icecream, cut off the relationship, and just move on with your life. No need to dwell over it or resort to violence.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

x Faceless x said:


> I've told my boyfriend that would be his fate if he ever cheated on me many times lol. He thinks it's extreme, *but I think it's fitting punishment*.


 I suspect the courts would disagree, and rightly so.

Personally, I'd instantly leave anyone who made a threat like that, even though I have no intention of ever being unfaithful to someone.



pentagonman said:


> So Awesome!


They look so tasty right now :sigh


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd unfriend them on facebook!


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Raeden said:


> It's just sex. No need to get so violent over it.
> 
> So, can your boyfriend cut off your clitoris if you cheat? That seems like a fitting punishment.
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand people who get so upset over infidelity. If you're not okay with it, then eat a pint of icecream, cut off the relationship, and just move on with your life. No need to dwell over it or resort to violence.





TicklemeRingo said:


> I suspect the courts would disagree, and rightly so.
> 
> Personally, I'd instantly leave anyone who made a threat like that, even though I have no intention of ever being unfaithful to someone.
> 
> They look so tasty right now :sigh


Relax people, it was a joke. Obviously I wouldn't actually do that if he cheated.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

I was lucky I caught my ex fiance and my ex best friend on the phone. In person I might have beat his ***.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

x Faceless x said:


> Relax people, it was a joke. Obviously I wouldn't actually do that if he cheated.


Perhaps you, yourself wouldn't pull out the knife, but plenty of other people would. Crimes of passion are still a thing and this thread gives me the impression that it is still socially acceptable to go full-on psycho just because you found your partner in bed with another. It shouldn't be considered acceptable to beat your significant other to a pulp just because they slept with someone else.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

End it


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Milco said:


> I'd unfriend them on facebook!


Funny you said that. I once had a thing with this girl and when she crushed me I unfriended her on Facebook and then she added me back, no joke. I unfriended her again just for fun after that.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd ask them if they could be out by 11. Leave the towels, please.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

this is one problem i'll never have to worry about!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i think i'd either kill myself or spend the next 6 months thinking of ways to kill myself and then get on with my miserable life


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Raeden said:


> It's just sex. No need to get so violent over it.
> 
> So, can your boyfriend cut off your clitoris if you cheat? That seems like a fitting punishment.
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand people who get so upset over infidelity. If you're not okay with it, then eat a pint of icecream, cut off the relationship, and just move on with your life. No need to dwell over it or resort to violence.


I eat pints of ice cream to get through regular life.

If I had to actually see someone I trusted **** me over again, who knows. It would feel like the ultimate insult.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

apx24 said:


> I would beat the **** out of whoever she was sleeping with, and then end the relationship with her.


I'd beat my chest and scuff the ground in a show of dominance.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

minimized said:


> If I had to actually see someone I trusted **** me over again, who knows. It would feel like the ultimate insult.


As far as possible things that a partner could do to harm your life, cheating on you is hardly the worst thing that they can do. It's just the sort of risk that you take on when you bring someone into your life.

Enjoy things while they last and don't become too invested in the hypothetical future with them. Stay together while things make sense, and leave then it's no longer working. I think infidelity often signals some deeper problem in the relationship, so you can either stay around to try to work things out or just use it as your time to leave. Going psycho-mode on them won't make anything better or help leave the past behind.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Perhaps you, yourself wouldn't pull out the knife, but plenty of other people would. Crimes of passion are still a thing and this thread gives me the impression that it is still socially acceptable to go full-on psycho just because you found your partner in bed with another. It shouldn't be considered acceptable to beat your significant other to a pulp just because they slept with someone else.


Why not?

It's no less than what Yuno would do.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Why not?
> 
> It's no less than what Yuno would do.


So that you don't spend years in prison on assault charges, probably. :b


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Hard to be exactly sure how I would react after seeing that atomic bomb going on.

She's definitely dumped and all contact is cut off forever.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

break out my cellphone

see how many titty shots/semi penetrative shots i can get of the girl and blackmail her into giving me money, or something of value, in exchange for me not sending the pictures to her family, on facebook

i'm not gay

it's just that exploitation via dong pix ain't a thing


----------



## Payz (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd probably get a boner

But it would be a sad boner


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

orsomething said:


> break out my cellphone
> 
> see how many titty shots/semi penetrative shots i can get of the girl and blackmail her into giving me money, or something of value, in exchange for me not sending the pictures to her family, on facebook
> 
> ...


:hide


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Depends how much I loved her. 

If it was my current girlfriend who I love more than I have loved anyone I would leave, vomit on my way out, go to the nearest shop and stock up on booze.

Then later when she tries pleading with me and saying sorry I will calmly remind her what she has lost and how she will have to live with that.

I think after that I would probably fall to pieces for a few days or weeks, go on a self destruction binge of drinking and gambling until I reach a point where the nights are no longer sleepless and I can move on.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh god, this is one of my biggest nightmares. Honestly, I'd probably run away, throw up on my way out, have a giant panic attack in the car as I drive away, would almost definitely end up having a self-harm relapse, and probably a couple of others, would obviously and viciously end things with him, start Facebook or even real stalking his bimbo for months, stop eating, either lay around wasting away in bed for that stretch of time or go on a binge of self-destruction while I bounce back and forth from blaming him to blaming myself.

#textbookpsychoticexgf?

I think this is a clear sign I'm not emotionally ready for a relationship, but then again, I don't know what is considered a 'normal' emotional response to infidelity. In any case, I'd be worried if I _wouldn't_ be so broken at the betrayal of someone I loved deeply.

-shivers-

I don't wanna think about this anymore... :um


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

orsomething said:


> break out my cellphone
> 
> see how many titty shots/semi penetrative shots i can get of the girl and blackmail her into giving me money, or something of value, in exchange for me not sending the pictures to her family, on facebook
> 
> ...


:lol oh ****, that was hilarious. didn't expect to laugh at all today, but this did it.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Why not?
> 
> It's no less than what Yuno would do.


I don't think you can pull it off the way she did.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

A lot of disturbing responses.......


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I believe in equal rights, I would assault them both. Would let them get dressed first though to avoid any awkwardness in the throwdown.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Im beating up the dude who smash my girl.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fap. Then yell at them. And break up with her.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

rambo said:


> Im beating up the dude who smash my girl.


Infidelity is no excuse for such poor grammar.


----------



## sonic431 (Jun 30, 2014)

Literally throw both of them out the house and her possessions. No second chances.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I would tell him it's over and to get out. I would also sue him for having sex with another woman in my home. I get rich in the end.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Tie 'em both to the bed and set the house on fire, muahahaha! No but seriously, break up after getting really, really pissed off at both of them.


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

I would want to smash their heads in with the closest heavy object. I hope I wouldn't, but I would want to, I'm sure.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

dump their a** and change the locks


----------



## kylieky (Jul 4, 2012)

Off with his balls


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

ask if i can join in :3


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I don't have a GF but I have been in a couple of relationships so I can try and imagine what it would be like. 

Me personally? Believe it or not, I'd probably just go to the kitchen and fix myself something to eat. I'd wait to talk to her later, I guess. Severe anger seems like the appropriate response but what does it accomplish? Obviously if the person cheated on you, it's probably not as big a deal to them as it is to you. I would hope I would realize this relationship isn't worth crazy behavior.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Probably beat them up.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

What I say in the forum: Dump her ***

What I do in real life: cry like a baby


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Sacrieur said:


> I would sit down stairs with a cup of tea.
> 
> Then when one of them came downstairs I'd go, "So did you have fun?"
> 
> And next tell them to get out.


 This is what I would call class.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I might get on top of the guy, and slowly, calmly, and deliberately give him a black eye or two. And a bloody nose. Always wanted to do that to someone, doing it to a **** like that would be great.

In reality though, I'd probably tell them both to get out of my house.
Then tell her I never want to see her again. Something like that.
I think someone cheating on me would just ruin my image of that person forever, I would no longer even like them. That's a disgusting thing to do to someone.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nada said:


> What I say in the forum: Dump her ***
> 
> What I do in real life: cry like a baby


Yep 100% accurate


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nada said:


> What I say in the forum: Dump her ***
> 
> What I do in real life: cry like a baby


Pretty much. Oh and I might fly into a rage and break personal property and other generally unbecoming behavior.


----------



## chaotic brain (Oct 10, 2013)

@Raeden 

You've cheated with people before haven't you ?


----------



## witheringsanity (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd be pretty pissed that she didn't tell me ahead of time so I could tape it. Honestly I dunno what I'd do I mean yeah that'd be really terrible but we've been together like 9 years so I imagine there would be a long discussion before any actions were taken. Plus get the dudes name and number to set up another date


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I'd be pretty pissed. I would totally snap and punch that ho's boobs inside out, when proceed to drop kick her in the uterus and would push her out the window, I wouldn't care if the window was closed or if it was on the third floor. Then, I would rip the dude's balls off with my bare hands and pray that he gets the hell out of my sight before I get my hands on either my butcher knife or my gun. Nobody ****s with me and gets away with it.:b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably raze the house, build a monument commemorating their deed or at least take out a billboard, then suggest they move to another place far away. Public humiliation usually builds character.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

At these times my brains die, I can't think and I can't feel any emotions towards the person anymore.
I'll probably walk away and never talk to her again...

Maybe kick him in the balls, before I do so.


----------

